
Surprising: Causes of Poverty - Brett_S
https://reliefweb.int/report/world/top-9-causes-global-poverty
======
controversy
I appreciate what the article discusses, but none of those are surprising.
Those are the commonly held reasons for poverty.

~~~
Brett_S
For me, the order of the list and some of the details were a surprise. For
example I did not appreciate that even "small bouts of violence" can have a
"huge impact" on a community.

~~~
controversy
That’s fair. Many support this impacting the black population of the US. When
you live in areas with gang violence, as many of them do in the city, it is
hard to focus on education and resource gathering.

